# Question about Miniature likely size



## Anniehen (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi,
I originally posted this in the introduction section for new members. Streetcar kindly suggested it may be better here. 

I have recently had my beautiful, special Standard girl euthanised. She was 13 and had cancer. It broke my heart and still feels very hard. I said I wouldn't get another dog (I have had dogs since childhood, and have had 3 Standard Poodles). This decision was taken as I have just retired, my partner is retired and we will want to travel a little. Life isn't the same without a dog though (surprise!), so we're considering a small one. Perhaps a Toy or a small Miniature. I am a little concerned about how fragile Toys might be (a proper Toy, not a teacup etc). There is a Miniature boy who is 16 weeks and only 10 inches. His mother is 12 inches. I wondered if experienced folk here could offer an opinion as to his likely final height.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I lost my Standard Poodle almost 3 years ago and I always thought I would never want a Mini or Toy, but we recently added a small Standard/Oversized Mini to our family and he is an absolute joy! I actually love his size, and am thrilled that he seems to be turning out even smaller than predicted.

At almost 5 months he's right around 17 pounds, and last time I measured he was about 16.5".

There are some other threads on PF that might be able to help predict adult sizes but, for the life of me, I can't figure out the calculations involved.

I've been using a website called puppychart.com that might give you an idea of a pup's adult weight. It does not predict height, just weight.

I'm going to keep tracking it to see if the site is in any way accurate once he's full grown.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Anniehen, I'm sorry, too. We recently had our Lab, who was 12.5 years old, euthanized. Even when it's necessary and the right thing to do, it isn't any less painful, is it?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

That's an interesting site, sparkyjoe. Based on his weight last Monday, my 5 month old standard, Blue, should weigh about 53.5 pounds as an adult. I've been guessing around 55. That's pretty close.


----------



## Anniehen (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you SparkyJoe, I've pretty much decided if I get one (and I probably will :desire, it will be a Toy. So the size thing isn't really an issue now. I was a bit concerned about getting a miniature that grew too big for travelling easily with. I'd make sure a Toy came from good sized parents (no teacups).


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Here's a chart we've used before in PF. I don't know whether it's good for Toys but it's a good estimate of Standard height and weight.


----------



## Anniehen (Sep 13, 2014)

JudyD said:


> Anniehen, I'm sorry, too. We recently had our Lab, who was 12.5 years old, euthanized. Even when it's necessary and the right thing to do, it isn't any less painful, is it?


 No, there is no avoiding the grief  Thankfully, she had a very peaceful death. The dog I had euthanised before her 'yelped' and through her head back as the drug hit the heart. It really distressed me and unfortunately, its remained an abiding memory. This time I was aware that I could request sedation (equivalent to an anesthetic for surgery), before the other drug. Vets don't tend to mention this - in the UK at least. Having done that now, I realise it is much more hassle for them when they can obtain, what they consider to be, the same result without that. Anyway, we had the sedation. She fell askeep in my arms and snored quietly. I had 10 minutes with her like that before I invited the Vet back in (I called her to the houseo make it as easy as possible on Stella) and the final injection was administered. She continued to snore peacefully for a few moments. Her breathing slowed, then stopped. I could not have wished for a better death for her. That, together with her happy life, and memories of her antics, is a huge comfort. It was one week ago tomorrow and I'm doing okay.

I hadn't anticipated it when I first posted, but it has helped to write about it here and have your kind replies - especially since you all know what it is to love a poodle.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Anniehen, I know grief is difficult and necessary at the same time, and hope you are working your way through it to peace. I believe you are, and having the hope you will meet another Poodle to love and cherish is surely helping.


----------



## Anniehen (Sep 13, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> Anniehen, I know grief is difficult and necessary at the same time, and hope you are working your way through it to peace. I believe you are, and having the hope you will meet another Poodle to love and cherish is surely helping.


 Thank you, sooner than I expected, we met 'the one' and brought home black 12-week-old Toy Poodle just over a week ago. We have called him Colin. He is very intelligent, funny and joyful and he will, I'm sure be a wonderful dog.

I still shed tears when I think of Stella, and I think of her often. That's okay, I am in no hurry to be 'over' the loss of her. Colin is not a replacement, but I hated not having a Poodle and he is already showing us that he will be a great character in his own right.

I can't seem to post a photo. I'm not sure if that's because I'm on an iPad. If anyone can tell me what to do.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new friend Colin, I understand the need not to be with a poodle friend. Enjoy your new little buddy


----------

